# Moving but not permanent - advice please!



## Honey25 (May 26, 2013)

Hi

I am travelling from the UK to Egypt for approx 9-12 months and would like some advice please.

What is the best way to obtain a visa for up to 12 months and does anyone know the cost?

Obviously I cant book an open return or a return flight that is over 3 months due to restrictions - does anyone know the best way to book cheap flights from hurghada to the uk and roughly how much they cost?

Thanks


----------



## Neihu (Jul 13, 2011)

Why can't you buy a ticket with a return date of 9-12 months? I have done it for the past few years. There is a charge to change the date though. I just book online. 

Will you be working? If so, your employer should get you a work permit. Otherwise I think you will have to keep getting tourist visas, but I am not sure.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Honey25 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am travelling from the UK to Egypt for approx 9-12 months and would like some advice please.
> 
> ...


Once you have lived in Egypt over a certain length of time you can only use scheduled flights to leave Egypt so be careful who you book an open return with.Just go to the government office in Dahar where they do the passports and extend your visa there...last time i did it was just under 100Le.Best way to book cheap flights from Hurghada is the internet and Easyjet would probably be the cheapest option and it is also a scheduled airline....there is an Egyptair office where you can book a flight with them but you would have to go via Cairo which means either flying then changing planes or going by bus which is a 6hrs + journey.


----------



## Honey25 (May 26, 2013)

Neihu said:


> Why can't you buy a ticket with a return date of 9-12 months? I have done it for the past few years. There is a charge to change the date though. I just book online.
> 
> Will you be working? If so, your employer should get you a work permit. Otherwise I think you will have to keep getting tourist visas, but I am not sure.


Hi who did you book your tickets with? i checked with TC as these are the main airline to hurghada and they said you cant book an open and once you have flown out you cant alter your return date not sure why.

Im unsure yet to whether i will be working or not. I just like to be organised and have planned it as much as possible so i have enough funds for everything.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Honey25 said:


> Hi who did you book your tickets with? i checked with TC as these are the main airline to hurghada and they said you cant book an open and once you have flown out you cant alter your return date not sure why.
> 
> Im unsure yet to whether i will be working or not. I just like to be organised and have planned it as much as possible so i have enough funds for everything.


You can only book an open ticket with a schedule airline and they are expensive and TC is a charter airline....book one way with Easyjet then you can book return as and when you wish....also if you are going out to hurghada and need to work you will need a work permit which only an employer can apply for ...your tourist visa when you extend it is stamped work not permitted....if you are caught working without work permit you risk being deported.


----------

